# What kind of charger do you use?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Turbo30 - 35 - 35 - GFX35 - Integy - LRP - Novak - ProTrak? Eh.. if I missed something don't shoot me. This is just the main ones I see.. just curious

just a poll.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

LRP Pro


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Millenium Pro and Tekin BC112C


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

GFX,Turbo 30 and a Pitbull.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tekin 112c and 112a


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

turbo 35bl and pitbull.

waiting to try the new orion charger or a pitbull x3


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

Integy 16x5v6 and LRP Pulsar Comp.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> Tekin 112c and 112a


i never had luck with the H30 tekins on 3000's and 3300's for some reason.. so of course with my luck, the minute i sell them, i see that TEKIN is back in business.. LOL sigh. I loved them with my 2000's and 2400 nicads... gaaah!

im not selling anything anymore LOL


----------



## KevinDog (Sep 24, 2001)

Tekin 112's


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

To charge - GFX
To break in motors and cut coms - T30


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Indi 16x3v6
It sounds like a dying bird, but results in a good charge.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Old school Turbo Charger & Turbo 30!! They work great & I painted them both up black & put custom face plates in them.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

erock1331 said:


> To break in motors and cut coms - T30


heh... weeee. i wonder why I never thought about that... LOL I break in motors.. but I never thought to use it to power my comm lathe.. "DOH!!" I sit and i charge up a 4 cell on the T30 too.. HAHAHAHA omg.










(thinks) it breaks in a motor.. it can run your lathe motor.. ha!


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

T-35 for the com lathe.
LRP Pro to charge.
GFX for everything else (Charge receiver packs, discharge, break in motors)

Later, Bret


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

Turbo 30
Gfx
Pitbulls x2
Power Pro


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

RCMits said:


> heh... weeee. i wonder why I never thought about that... LOL I break in motors.. but I never thought to use it to power my comm lathe.. "DOH!!" I sit and i charge up a 4 cell on the T30 too.. HAHAHAHA omg.
> 
> (thinks) it breaks in a motor.. it can run your lathe motor.. ha!


I use 1.5volts when i cut comes with my hudy lathe, but I have even gone as high as 3 volts.

I think its all a matter of preference as to how fast you want the lathe motor to spin, some say faster some say slower.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Here I am with 2 112Cs and a Quasar Pro an ya all are using T-30s/35s to break in motors and run lathes.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

I got my low budget but decent Millenium pro, bad side cant charge my glow starter for my maxx or break in my motors  oh well still works good


----------



## mightymidget (Mar 2, 2003)

intergy 16x9 and pitbull for charging,turbo30 for recycling and victor super2 for motor stuff.

Dan Dubuque


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I am looking to upgrade, but at the moment I have a Duratrax Pirahna Digital Peak Charger. It was only $50 but hey.....it gets the job done! :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i suggest the turbo 30 or 35 any version of those


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

OH.. I think I forgot to write...

I use a Turbo30 for my main charging, motor stuff... but I want to demote it to pure motor, discharge and cycling only.

I use an older Millenium to charge my micro stuff (1100, 1050).

Thinking of a good new main charger. GFX? Integy?


----------



## TheSteve (Sep 10, 2004)

Victor Engineering IQ3000's and a Schulze 330D


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Turbo35, GFX and Victor IQ300

RC


----------

